# 5D Mark III queue at BestBuy



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone else order from BB? Has anyone heard anything?

Looks like that screen show showing 3/25 as available date may, unfortunately, be right.


----------



## irena (Mar 22, 2012)

I called a local store (MA) and they confirmed that they have an embargo on selling until 3/25, so even if they did get shipment, they would not be able to sell until Sunday.


----------



## editreject (Mar 22, 2012)

I pre-ordered from BB on 3/2 and immediately was put into a backorder status. I called today and the CS rep had no specific info other than it was still on backorder with no other info. I asked if any of the area stores had any in stock and there was one that had two. She made no mention of sales embargo. I just need to wait for email that it is available for pick up. Even if by chance they cannot release it until 3/25, that is better than not knowing when it will ship.

I usually got with B&H for purchases like this but the camera alone would extend my Premier Silver membership through 2013 plus I would get a ton of points from this. Based on the other threads, B&H did come through in the end on 3/22, even though their communication skills were suspect. However, the last thing a large retailer like that with a dedicated customer base would want to do is set a bunch of false expectations.


----------



## Kane (Mar 22, 2012)

Here in Canada I was told the 25th as well by my local store.


----------



## editreject (Mar 22, 2012)

Update to my post above. I just received the email from the store that the camera is available for pickup! Maybe the embargo is for off the street purchases and pre-orders could be the exception?


----------



## irena (Mar 22, 2012)

Could you give us details about the store itself so we can use that as ammo to get Best Buy to release their copies?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm with editreject (nice handle),
too much value in buying through BestBuy to change over to pick it up somewhere else.

I'll try to transfer to store pickup later today. Hopefully I'll have your luck.


----------



## editreject (Mar 22, 2012)

irena said:


> Could you give us details about the store itself so we can use that as ammo to get Best Buy to release their copies?



No real details other than one of their regular brick and mortar stores in my area. Not all locations seel the higher end cameras and if they do it is usually the kit. When I called to check on my pre-order and received no details, I asked if any stores had any in stock as that function is not available on the website for a pre-order. There was one that had two bodies in stock. I asked if I could change my shipping pre-order to a store pick up order and the CS rep said yes. I then received the confirmation email soon after that it is available for pick up (I will swing by after work). I have a feeling this may be an exception for pre-orders but there may be an embargo for off the street sales until 3/25. BB usually lists stuff like this in their weekly fliers with Sunday availability dates. 

You may try and call a store if you do not have a pre-order to see if any are available. You may get someone who has no clue about sales embargos and such and will let you purchase it. Good luck!


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't have the same luck. They couldn't look up the item since it was in a pre/back order status. They could switch to an in store pickup, but didn't know which stores, if any, in my area would be stocking them.

I'm tempted to call again later & see if I have better luck.


----------



## whocanstandagainstus (Mar 25, 2012)

Just checked order status on preorder on the best buy website and has changed 1 item(s) - Order in process of being fulfilled; Usually ships in 1 - 2 days. I preordered on 3-22. Finally I can breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 25, 2012)

Me too....yeah!

Unfortunately my plan was to switch to in store pickup today. But with the status change, it may be too late. Plus, it still shows at pre-order.

Assuming editreject is from TX, it looks like he had his review up a few days ago...but it could be someone else.


----------



## WingGuy1 (Mar 25, 2012)

editreject said:


> Update to my post above. I just received the email from the store that the camera is available for pickup! Maybe the embargo is for off the street purchases and pre-orders could be the exception?



Nope, I checked online and the camera showed in stock yesterday evening(two stores in Houston showed stock). Picked one up. I was not on the pre-order list.


----------



## airforceones25 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well boys. I never pre-ordered the camera but I will tell you I am a new proud owner of a Mark III. I was tipped by some employees that work at Best Buy which location would have some in stock. I jetted over to the location first thing this morning and received the only one they received. The store put in for 3 however only one came. Not only was I able to purchase the camera today but I received a special 10% off any single item coupon due to my birthday month that I was able to apply towards the purchase of my camera!  18months free financing was an added bonus! After tax and discount it came in just below the $3499 price tag. One happy camper here! Best of luck to you all and happy shooting!


----------



## AAPhotog (Mar 25, 2012)

If anyone would like to pick up this cam from bestbuy, go to bestbuy.com type in "5d" (without ") in the search box. choose to only list items 3,000+
that will give you the option to put in a zip code and locate who stocks nearby. Theres some here in Chicago at the downtown store


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw this post following a second Best Buy post, and not to warrant a repost, but here is what I recently posted- hoping maybe someone following either of these posts will have some tips or ideas that can be of help:

---
Not sure, haven't called Best Buy to check, but I pre-ordered about 5 days ago and was immediately put on back order status as seems normal with the rest.

Today, I got a notification saying it's still on back order. Still value all of the points I'll be attaining through the Best Buy purchase, plus since I bought it on their website, I should be getting 5% cash back through Discover so I am too vested to swap, but was curious if anyone thought it was worth attempting to find one of the 5d3's in stock and swapping to a pick up order. I purchased the kit, however, and not the body alone.

Anyone think it's worth a shot? I noticed some posters were posting around 5pm and it's only 3pm here in Southern Cali, so I'm not sure if that means I should wait until a little later today before calling. I got into photography about 5 or 6 years ago, got a 20D which I've been using since and lusting after the Mark II and finally saved up and chose to bite the bullet thanks to this release  So eager to start shooting.


----------



## editreject (Mar 26, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> Assuming editreject is from TX, it looks like he had his review up a few days ago...but it could be someone else.



Nope. I am in Delaware.


----------



## editreject (Mar 26, 2012)

idratherplaytennis said:


> I saw this post following a second Best Buy post, and not to warrant a repost, but here is what I recently posted- hoping maybe someone following either of these posts will have some tips or ideas that can be of help:
> 
> ---
> Not sure, haven't called Best Buy to check, but I pre-ordered about 5 days ago and was immediately put on back order status as seems normal with the rest.
> ...



I think it is worth a shot since pre-order/backorder status of online orders for them seem to have the most questions around fulfillment. Probably depends on the CS rep you get when you call too. The one I had was extremely helpful. Good luck.

I cannot wait to start seriously shooting with this camera. It feels so solid in the hands. I just got back from Photoshop World in DC and while many people bring their cameras there to shoot, I did not feel like carrying it around all weekend yet I was thinking about it the whole time.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone who stayed with bestbuy & ship to home/office actually received a ship confirmation? Last change was Sun night when it changed from back ordered to in process. I really thought it would ship today.


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 27, 2012)

In stock at Best Buy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+EOS+5D+Mark+III+22.3-Megapixel+Digital+SLR+Camera+-+Black/4839357.p;jsessionid=C5AC0B2ECFF9F6FB5D8FB46D0A540794.bbolsp-app06-02?id=1218541224336&skuId=4839357&st=5d%20mark%20iii&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 27, 2012)

And, I finally got a shipping notice. Don't where its coming from or when it should arrive, but UPS will be bringing it soon.

Yippie!

----------------------------------------

UPDATE: Its shipping from KY and will be here tomorrow. A week later than many others, but I'm still happy.


----------

